# The guitar collection is growing (guitar pron inside).....



## JP Universe (Jun 10, 2012)

I think it's about time for an updated guitar collection pic...... and put together the best pics of the guitars I've taken while i'm at it 

If you want to know anything about them... want me to compare etc just hit me up







Ibanez






RG's






KXK 7s






Oni 8







GMC in progress






Parker Fly Mojo






EBMM JP6 






Jackson Stars Dinky






PRS CE24






Ibanez RG470






Agle Interceptor Pro 8






Warwick Corvette Standard






Ibanez JPM 90th






Ibanez RG 550






Ibby Green dot Universe






Ibanez RG 770FM






Ibanez JPM 7 Custom in progress (Purchasing new neck)


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Jun 10, 2012)

Where do you live and when wont you be home? just curious.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 10, 2012)

Dude, fuck you 

Save some nice guitars for the rest of us!


----------



## Vinchester (Jun 10, 2012)

That guitar rack somehow reminds me of rifle racks in army base 

Seriously I'm envious


----------



## pushpull7 (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Doombreed (Jun 10, 2012)

Awesome collection, but how often do half of them get used? (purely interests sake)
Have a favourite?


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 10, 2012)

Great collection!!


----------



## Enselmis (Jun 10, 2012)

You must spend more time changing strings than actually playing.


----------



## Nag (Jun 10, 2012)

I wanna steal that Parker... I dig dem Mojos.


Nice collection you lucky dood


----------



## texshred777 (Jun 10, 2012)

That JPM 90th is sweet. I forgot how nice those were.


----------



## TimSE (Jun 10, 2012)

Jesus wept! That is an impressive collection! Loving the JP6 and Parker


----------



## Church2224 (Jun 10, 2012)

JP, that collection is just awesome! Nice taste my friend!


----------



## Weimat01 (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice collection! Which ones are your favourites?


----------



## JP Universe (Jun 10, 2012)

All of them get used.... however some more then others. The RG's (550 the exception) and the Agile don't get too much playing time  The Oni and the KXK are my favourites playing wise but I probably dig the look of the JPM 90th the most. I'm a sucker for Green and Blue....

String changes are really only going to be the same amount of time if you had 3 guitars...... especially as you even out your playing time amongst all of the guitars so it's not so bad.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice collection 

The JPM90th is one of only two Ibanez I regret selling... that and the RG8670 J-Custom I had. Awesome guitars.

Glad to hear you're digging the KxK


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 10, 2012)

Put me on the list for that JPM90th! My JP4 is my favorite guitar ever.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah, I want one of those AND a puzzle......and good luck to me!


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jun 10, 2012)

that rg 550 made happy in my pants


----------



## JoeyBTL (Jun 10, 2012)

dat 90th


----------



## GSingleton (Jun 10, 2012)

GREEN DAWTS


----------



## Advv (Jun 10, 2012)

I hate you so much....

Nice collection!


----------



## rgaRyan (Jun 10, 2012)

But can you play them all at once? As in, a guitar orgy?


----------



## groovemasta (Jun 10, 2012)

I was going to comment on one telling you how awesome it is but I realized they're all incredible so I'll just leave a cool and subtle "nice"


----------



## JP Universe (Jun 10, 2012)

Meh i'm bored.... here's some more pics 





































Bernie Rico 8 Hesperian Black Friday (getting it bright pink/purple) (In progress)


----------



## themike (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice collection man! What year is that CE? I love seeing the wear on the saddles


----------



## JP Universe (Jun 11, 2012)

I have the exact year in the guitar case but it's at the bottom of the pile 

I'm pretty sure it's a 98 from memory.... Here's a pic of the back of the neck with the wear that i've done to it. This has been played the most out of my collection that's for sure. A very versatile guitar


----------



## sojorel (Jun 11, 2012)

I have the same PRS - just loaded it with some dominions 


What do you play the bass through? Axe?

Let me know if you want to move some of that stuff - save on postage!


----------



## pushpull7 (Jun 11, 2012)

1998 Ibanez John Petrucci Signature 90th Anniversary Signed Electric Guitar | eBay



Yep, never ever ever going to have one


----------



## JP Universe (Jun 11, 2012)

^ that price is absurd.... They should run around the 2k mark depending on condition.

Yeah Soj, I use the Axefx for everything


----------



## LLink2411 (Jun 11, 2012)

I'd have sex with that JP sig, if you know what I mean ;0


.
.
.

Wait, what?


----------



## pushpull7 (Jun 11, 2012)

JP Universe said:


> ^ that price is absurd.... They should run around the 2k mark depending on condition.
> 
> Yeah Soj, I use the Axefx for everything



I figured but still.....are they all autographed or is that why he's trying to charge more?


----------



## JP Universe (Jun 11, 2012)

He's pushing for more because of the autograph.... (sigh) But he doesn't have the original case anyways. I'd pay $1800 at the most for that one


----------



## LLink2411 (Jun 11, 2012)

JP Universe said:


> He's pushing for more because of the autograph.... (sigh) But he doesn't have the original case anyways. I'd pay $1800 at the most for that one



It seems that The Music Zoo is selling that guitar. They have some decent stock (used to have quite a few rare guitars for decent prices) and they used to have great sales a few times a year.

They haven't been the greatest over the past year, but whatever.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 11, 2012)

Awesome collection, man. I'm particularly envious of the RG-770fm


----------



## xxvicarious (Jun 13, 2012)

Jesus titty-fucking christ.... -____________-


----------



## McBonez (Jun 13, 2012)

Jealousy ensues


----------



## bob123 (Jun 13, 2012)

oh JP.....


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jun 13, 2012)

You know, sometimes when people post their collections, there's at least a few guitars that I'd be really meh over, but in this case? Nope. I like 'em all. Maybe not the 8 string, but daaaaaaaaaaaamn.


----------



## JP Universe (Jul 2, 2012)

I figured it wouldn't hurt keeping this updated. Added a poll too 

Added Carvin 727


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 2, 2012)

The Corvette 5 string is GORGEOUS.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 2, 2012)

JPM 90th FTW!!!!


----------



## engage757 (Jul 2, 2012)

as difficult as a decision as this should be, it isn't even a question. JPM


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 2, 2012)

GMC > X


----------



## JP Universe (Jul 2, 2012)

engage757 said:


> as difficult as a decision as this should be, it isn't even a question. JPM


 
I voted JPM 90th


----------



## JP Universe (Jul 2, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> GMC > X


 
GMC clone will be fully complete in about a week or 2


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 2, 2012)

JP Universe said:


> GMC clone will be fully complete in about a week or 2



Yes! I still want a swirled ibby of some sort, I just can't justify another RG, so maybe ill re-refinish my 7421 :S


----------



## EOT (Jul 2, 2012)

Well I voted JPM 90th. But that ONI...


----------



## theo (Jul 2, 2012)

Amazing...


----------



## narad (Jul 2, 2012)

Since the JPM 90th is overwhelmingly in the lead I thought I'd point out there's one for sale here:
[GK]Ibanez JPM90HAM JOHNPETRUCCI '98

I have no idea how to buy from the site outside of Japan though.


----------



## FireInside (Jul 2, 2012)

That green dot is sexy as Fuck!!!


----------



## JP Universe (Jul 2, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yes! I still want a swirled ibby of some sort, I just can't justify another RG, so maybe ill re-refinish my 7421 :S


 
Yeah I love swirls, I really need some more  ..... I've got a Herc Universe project in the works with ET guitars right now. Going to look the same as one of the RE77 Universes but It will have a Ebony board, SS frets and some Bareknuckles in it. I really like the swirl on it!

Just waiting on the neck to be done..... hopefully before the end of the year.....

NEW Herc Fede UVMC swirl in Store!

Note the yellow dinosaur head on the rear, yellow ghost with a pink mouth to the right of that and the smiley face on the upper horn


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh damn that's awesome! I wish someone here in Canada did good swirls too. Right now I would probably use OOTS but he's in the UK and shipping back and forth plus the exchange rate screws me over quite a bit.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 2, 2012)

Since the poll is there I gotta' say having owned a greendot UV, JPM90, Parker Nightfly, PRS, and Carvin I'd take the Oni or KxK over any of them


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Jul 2, 2012)

Amazing collection of guitars. Good work!


----------



## JP Universe (Jul 2, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Since the poll is there I gotta' say having owned a greendot UV, JPM90, Parker Nightfly, PRS, and Carvin I'd take the Oni or KxK over any of them


 
Can't hack that the KXK is not winning at the moment


----------



## Jet9 (Jul 2, 2012)

JP Universe said:


>



I would kill for these...


----------



## Advv (Jul 2, 2012)

FK. EPIC!!! Wish I had that collection! Need to get my hands on some JPMs...


----------



## JP Universe (Jul 2, 2012)

JP Universe said:


> All of them get used.... however some more then others. The RG's (550 the exception) and the Agile don't get too much playing time  The Oni and the KXK are my favourites playing wise but I probably dig the look of the JPM 90th the most. I'm a sucker for Green and Blue....
> 
> String changes are really only going to be the same amount of time if you had 3 guitars...... especially as you even out your playing time amongst all of the guitars so it's not so bad.


 
I've gotta edit this - Oni and KXK are the 'all rounders' I dig the feel of the Greendot the most


----------



## Jet9 (Jul 2, 2012)

I should really get outside with my gear and get some nice family shots...


----------



## JP Universe (Jul 3, 2012)

^ Me too! I'm gonna buy a better camera I think. My phone is better right now!


----------



## Jet9 (Jul 3, 2012)

^At the moment I'm just scared that the crazy heat/humidity outside's gonna completely fuck up my necks...


----------



## -JeKo- (Jul 3, 2012)

I'll take those JPMs


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Jul 3, 2012)

Dat JPM 90th!


----------



## F0rte (Jul 3, 2012)

Absolutely love that parker!


----------



## pushpull7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Shocking poll results 

Again, all great, but for whatever the JPM steals the show for many.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Jet9 said:


> I would kill for these...



Have you seen this? (sorry to the op, couldn't resist)

IBANEZ RULES!! gallery1, UVMC, JEM, JS







Disgusting doesn't _quite _describe........


----------



## JP Universe (Jul 4, 2012)

Yeah man, Rich is well known as a MASSIVE Ibanez Whore 

I bought my Greendot and JPM 90th from him. Also - I just bought a JPM1 sticker kit for my RG470. I figure it will relieve some gas.... for now

Edit - spelling


----------



## Jet9 (Jul 5, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> Have you seen this? (sorry to the op, couldn't resist)
> 
> IBANEZ RULES!! gallery1, UVMC, JEM, JS
> 
> ...



Once again, I would kill for those...

Except for the P2. Not sure why, I'm just not a fan of that color scheme without colorful pickups.


----------



## refusetofall87 (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't know how you can have so many guitars, I only have like 6 guitars and that's too much for me lol


----------



## technomancer (Jul 5, 2012)

JP Universe said:


> Can't hack that the KXK is not winning at the moment



Honestly I could care less  Let's just say if you were to offer me any guitar from your collection I would probably take the Oni as I don't need another mahogany KxK, and they'll both eat any of the other stuff you own alive... like I said I've owned most of the models you have pictured. The old UVs do have nice neck profiles though.

Now if you're talking best finish the JPM90 is definitely the prettiest. I ended up selling mine because it turned into a case queen 

PS no fair posting Rich's collection, he trumps just about every Ibanez whore on the planet


----------



## JP Universe (Jul 5, 2012)

^ Yeah man spot on, apart from the fact I don't already own another KxK  in all seriousness though i'm actually surprised the KXK hasn't got more votes  It's my go to guitar right now out of everything at the moment.

My JPM 90th doesn't get played much, it's a guitar stand queen....

I'll also add that the Carvin also plays fantastic , perfect for my lame attempts at trying to be Brett Garsed


----------



## JP Universe (Jul 12, 2012)

A couple more pics.... bought a sticker graphic to help with my gas 

Put it on my RG470..... looks.... ok 






Studio set up







And I'll be placing a deposit on an OAF Multiscale headless shortly


----------



## JP Universe (Feb 23, 2013)

6 months on and this is how it's maturing..... Right now I'm moving a lot of stuff and dialing in on having only customised Ibanez/rare Ibanez and customs. Hoping to get there within the next 12 months and I may be moving sometime within the next 6 months hopefully so I can get a bigger and better space.

Additions include another KxK, Eric Johnson Strat and an ESP Horizon. I've moved 2 RG's out so far.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Feb 23, 2013)

Amazing collection!!


----------



## adnecs (Feb 23, 2013)

I wish I didn't see this thread. Drooling.
Wonderful collection!!! Especially JPM and GMC


----------



## eventuate (Feb 23, 2013)

Pretty phenomenal collection dude!


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 24, 2013)

I still want that JP90, I'll pm you my address


----------

